# Show your old motors



## AberdeenR33 (May 9, 2006)

I found a few pictures of old cars of mine that I thought might interest - 

Firstly my old VW passat 1.8T the car I traded for the skyline! all 220 BHP of it!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]
A nice little night view, spot all the extra electronic cack!! ha ha

And before that the epitome of mince - a zetec turbo ford mondeo, in theory pushing 180BHP!!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]








[/IMG]

Why a mondeo you may ask? Because i could, common now share those bad choices!


----------



## GTR Jon (Mar 15, 2006)

Well i started off at 18 with a Series 2 RS turbo for my first car and then moved onto a S1 RS turbo at 19 at which point i also owned a 309 GTI. From there i bought my first Pulsar at 21 and then bought a s13 200sx to run around in. Bought my second Pulsar last year when my first was vandalised and then spent 6 months putting her together. Once she was finished i sold her to buy my current GTR which i'll be recieving next week  
Here's some pics though i didnt manage to get pics of all of them in the time i had them :bawling: 
Would love another series 1 though!


----------



## deef (Aug 4, 2005)

*my old ride*

Please follow linky,

http://www.maxed-ie.net/deef.html


This car was in Max power twice and fast car once not to mention so many Irish mags, Lol 

Back in the day lol !! Things ya do....


----------



## High Octane (Jul 18, 2005)

deef said:


> Please follow linky,
> 
> http://www.maxed-ie.net/deef.html
> 
> ...


that really was disgusting lookin deef sorry but it really was


----------



## Jakester (Sep 27, 2003)

1st car I owned was a Williams Clio......1st car/vehicle I liked was my 1991 GMC Cyclone like the one below (except that one weighs 3420Lbs and runs 9's in the 1/4 mile  )


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

GTR Jon said:


> moved onto a S1 RS turbo


Simply stunning One of my favorite cars of the 80's:bowdown1:

and as for this:







[/QUOTE]
This ranks highly in my in my 'ultimate Q-car' garage - I still want one now.


----------



## bomberGTR (Dec 3, 2005)

the skylines my 4th car, this saxo is my 3rd car, had 2 mk2 golfs before which had bits done to them. had close ratio box and few engine parts. was a nippy [email protected] but no grunt. still loved it though


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)




----------



## Jim27 (Jul 1, 2004)

vennuth said:


>


Did you, or did you not, send that poor fecker to an early grave? Well, it's engine at least.. .


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

mmm I love Cupra Rs!


----------



## vennuth (Aug 2, 2001)

Jim27 said:


> Did you, or did you not, send that poor fecker to an early grave? Well, it's engine at least.. .


VAG 1.8t engines are apparently a bit of a lottery! Having been warmed up and cooled down very carefully (yes really!) it went through 3 engines in 20k miles. The car was just jinxed in general - probably not helped by the utterly shocking dealership I took it to. They did some real gems. Took it for a service once, 2 days later I'm driving down the M6 at 100 and something and go to brake, the last bit of pad breaks off and it's metal on metal discs to pads. Apparently they didn't spot the pads were 'running low' whilst it was in with them 2 days prior. Took it to the same dealer with a 'heavy clutch' problem, they disassembled the clutch, 'diagnosed the fault', gave the car back and ordered the bits in to repair it. Only they didn't reassemble the clutch _quite_ right... half way up the M1 heading home from London it fell apart on me.

In fact, let's stop there...


----------



## GeorgeGTR (Feb 16, 2006)

well.......

Volvo 340 (lasted about 3 hours)
Ford Sierra 2.0 GLX (got rid for the escort coz clutch was knackered)
Ford Escort 1.3 (very tidy car)
Ford Sierra 2.0 Ghia (nice car, had some fun times)
Ford Escort 1.6 Ghia
Vauxhall Cav (gold old 1.8i engine)
Ford Escort RS Turbo S2 (had it 2 weeks and a woman drove into the back of me)
Ford Escort RS Turbo S2 (180bhp :bowdown1: )
Ford Mondeo 20.Si (really liked the car, so bought it back 3 years later)

I have also had a Nova 1.8i, Metro 1.0 & another Serria 2.0 along the way as in between cars.

But here are my proper cars.........

My R33 GTS-T 345hp (car was standard when it come in)









Then I bought my R33 GTR V-Spec









and now I have this beauty and I don't intend to change for quite a while!!!!


----------



## markieboi (Feb 14, 2006)

Here's mine.

1988 Ford Fiesta XR2,
1991 Ford Fiesta XR2i,
1996 Renault Clio 16v,
1995 Ford Escort XR3i cabby,
1994 MR2 Turbo,
1994 Nissan Skyline R33 GTS-t,
1996 Subaru Impreza WRX,
1996 Mitisbusi Evo 4,
1991 Nissan Skyline R32 GTR,
1995 Nissan Skyline R33 GTR,

Only got Skyline pic's though, the rest are on good old fashioned paper.


----------



## Marky_GTSt (Dec 31, 2005)

Heres my list, No pics though.

Talbot Samba Sport (this was great fun)
Peugeot 205
Cant remember
Cant remember....... Boring cars
Another 205
Another 205 this time an XS
VW type 2 Baywindow camper (1974)
VW beetle cabriolet (1968) (Still got) 
Nissan 300zx turbo (1987)
Nissan Skyline GTSt (1994)


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Here is a few of mine.
First off insurance cheapy:
1)Ford escort 1.6LX 1992J (which later got a 1.9 conversion )
2)Ford Fiesta Mk1 1.1S 1978T (was more of a joke than a car but the most reliable to date..lol)
3)Mazda RX7 Non Turbo 1988E ( within a year had a full twin turbo engine put into it. 
4)Vauxhall Astra GTE 1986 more of a fun runaround.
5)Honda Prelude Si 1995M 
6)Honda Prelude Si 1998R
7)Kawasaki ZX6R Ninja
8)Kawasaki ZX7R Ninja 1 of the best bikes ive riden.
9)Nissan GTiR 1992J excellent fun still in the family..:clap: 
10)Nissan R33 GTR 1995M my first taste of skylines and im was hooked.:bowdown1: 
11)Honda Civic VTi 1994L most amazing hothatch ive been and had and still got it.:bowdown1: 
12)Nissan R34 GTR this 1 of my favo of all from what it is and what it does.opcorn: :bowdown1:  .

Here are a few pics.


















































Tony


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

mmmm . Nice , a Citrusie Civic!


----------



## SkylineBoy (Mar 11, 2005)

Ooopsie Double post Doh!


----------



## James GT-R (Aug 16, 2005)

I started out with a metallic blue, limited edition Pug205 GTI. Man, I thought it was the fastest thing on 4 wheels when I got it! 

After this, it was onto the RS scene. Owned a 215BHP S2 RST, then a 2wd Sapphire Cosworth before moving onto an Escort RS Cosworth which I owned for over 4 years. Finally made the move last Summer to the GTR scene 

Only have pics of my old Escort on PC unfortunately.....



















James.


----------



## chicanemusic (May 13, 2006)

First car Nova 2.0 16v conversion




























Civic 1.6 VTi DOHC VTEC Mugen Kit



















Civic Type-R EK9 Import only model 1.6 187bhp standard



















My current R33 GTR



















Not forgetting my trustworthy runabout over the last few years










HKS Fiesta.An old joke :chuckle:


----------



## skyline_boy (Apr 25, 2006)

what bodykit does that goldy civic have on it?? and do you have a picture of it with the back bumper showing?


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

I have come from an MR2 Turbo back ground, I have owned 5 with the below being the quickest, and most recent - 450BHP  

HKS GT3037s (Machine 56 Trim Compressor Housing)
R32 GTR IC Boot Mounted
MONSTER!





























My Celica GT4 ST205 - Lovely car (My girlfirends fave)










And now my beast



















:clap:


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

sorry double post


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

a couple of mine. 

first my ground up rebuild triumph stag. 230bhp, 2.8ltr v6 turbo technics, cossie box, bmw 635 diff, discs alround..cruiser this one [email protected] rpm.


----------



## Hedgehog Dodger (Jul 13, 2004)

rockabilly said:


> a couple of mine.
> 
> first my ground up rebuild triumph stag. 230bhp, 2.8ltr v6 turbo technics, cossie box, bmw 635 diff, discs alround..cruiser this one [email protected] rpm.



I bet that sounded Awsome


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

couple more for you.


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

skyline_boy said:


> what bodykit does that goldy civic have on it?? and do you have a picture of it with the back bumper showing?



Thats a chargespeed bodykit mate.

Tony


----------



## scw02102 (Mar 14, 2006)

last few cars 

ST150 2.0 16v Fiesta but was boring










Sold it straight away for a Civic Type R - Great car 










Now R33 GTR


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

rockabilly said:


> couple more for you.


I remember this car from a triumph mag from a few years back. My dad has a stag at the moment, Rover 3.5 V8, Quad barrell Holey Carb, Stainless exhaust....Makes a nice sound..


----------



## rockabilly (Oct 15, 2003)

thats the one sold it about 4 years ago, triumph world did a four page spread on it. good car that one. sold to a guy in west yorks...


----------



## Rich ITR (May 24, 2006)

My first Car -










2nd - Fitted with 230bhp Turbo Engine










3rd -



















4th -










And now my Gts-T.... GTR Coming soon!! :bowdown1:


----------



## GTRSTILL (Jul 27, 2006)

Looking for some old pics of other motors, but this the one before my GTR... its a repost.

pic was way to big...


----------



## sparks (May 10, 2005)

*My Car List...*

Fortunately I do not have pics of most of these!!!

Started with a trusty 1.3l Metro , then a Peugeot 306 XND , then a MkIV Golf 1.8T , then bought the GTR , then bought an Old AE86 Corolla to drive daily in , Flogged that and now have an S13 Silvia and the GTR although Silvia in bodyshop after a wall jumped in front of me..

Pics...





































Cheers Sparks


----------



## TURBONUT (Jun 27, 2005)

*old motors*

Not had that many cars.

Had a ESCORT 1.4 combi van ended up an RST look alike ? (first motor) 1989

Then i had a AUDI 80 sport 1988..(good car) 

Then an Audi coupe quattro 2.8 V6 1992 (clean car)

Now i have got my R33 GTR V-spec 1995 (fast car)







[/URL][/IMG]









[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

My cars.... 

*My Audi 200 Turbo Quattro 311bhp 22psi *


















*Acura Integra GSR Drag Car 612bhp 28psi 9.90 Quarter mile @152mph*


















*2001 Dodge Stratus R/T 3.0 RIPP Supercharged 334whp 15psi*


















*Toyota Camry 2.2LDOHC 229WHP RIPP Supercharged*


















*Hyundai Coupe V6 RIPP Supercharged 339whp 15psi*



























Lead Shop techs car:
*2005 Dodge Neon SRT4 Turbo 516whp stock block on 35shot NOS RIPP TUrbo Kit*


















Your can see all of these cars on my www.cardomain.com page search for members cars rippmods1 

Any questions feel free to ask....

Ross


----------



## R33_GTS-t (Apr 27, 2005)

V. nice!


----------



## paul cawson (Jul 3, 2003)

My old Capri at the 1979 Chelsea cruise. Chrome Jag IRS,Chromed and polished Essex 3.1,Vauxhall droop snoop front end, Datsun 180 rear lights, White PVC leather look interior.


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

WOW!!!! Nice collection of cars there ross! :thumbsup:


----------



## danok (May 15, 2006)

VW Golf MK 1
Renault 5
Ford Escort RS Turbo Series 1
Ford Sierra Sapphire Cosworth 2wd
Nissan 300zx single turbo
Nissan pulsar GTiR (x2)
Saab 9000
Mitsubishi Evo 6 + Orion 1.6i ghia
Mitsubishi Evo 7 + Suzuki GSXR 600K1
BMW M5 (e39)
Now: R32 Skyline GTR + Peugeot 306 HDI


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

danok said:


> VW Golf MK 1
> Renault 5
> Ford Escort RS Turbo Series 1
> Ford Sierra Sapphire Cosworth 2wd
> ...


The R32's gourgeus, and you have a good history of cars. As for paul's capri that's a brilliant example of 70's excess..


----------



## SteveN (Aug 6, 2002)

CBA searching for the pics, but heres the list. All cars bought standard or almost standard and modded by ME. I dont like buying pre-modded cars.

1st car 1990 Red Renault 5 GT Turbo, lowered, borbet rims, open front grille, mild engine mods, etc.

Runaround 1984 1.6 Pinto Sierra.

2nd car mental silver Renault 5 GT Turbo, big brakes, lot ligter than std, and [email protected]@6750rpm. Beast thast thing was.

Runaround red 1991 2litre Cavalier.

3rd Car 3door Sierra RS Cosworth. Black, stripped, caged, big brakes, coilovers, 400bhp, antilag, total monster, should never ever have sold it.

Runaround 2.8 V6 Turbo 3dr Cosworth replica. Moonstone Blue Gen kit/interior/wheels, T4 and ext wastegate, etc etc (bought it like this, only pre-modded car ive had, all i did was get it working properly)

Runaround 205GTI

R32GTR ongoing project, crazy 800bhp+ 3litre Porsche painted moneypit.

S13 200SX drift car, matt black, stripped, welded diff, coilovers, solid everything, MAJOR suspension geometry and steering mods, front mounted intercooler, wide dished splitrims (well, got 12 different wheels for it), GT28RS, approx 300bhp, 5stud conversion, R33GTST brakes.


----------



## DaleHarrison (Nov 16, 2005)

Brilliant thread 

Some comments:

Escort RS Turbo at 18 - good work fella - top car to own and that one looks a minter.

Escort Cosworth - something I've always wanted - lovely lovely car.

My cars:

1: 997cc A registration VW Polo. Bloody fantastic car ahem!!!
2: MK II Fiesta 1.4 s in black - my first bad experience as it had been bent round a pole and was about as safe trying to swallow a grenade. Gutted, first and only time i've been had buying a car, and very hard to swallow at the tender age of 18.
3: A nice bright red Fiesta MK II 1.4 s (almost as fast as my friends XR2)
4: Gold 1.8 GTi 16v MKII - what a car (with a hole in the boot!!)
5: Toyota Starlet GT Turbo 
6: Nissan Micra
7: Nissan Pulsar GTiR
8 & 9 (owned together at the same time) MK4 Polo TDi, Nissan Skyline R32 GTR.


----------



## Jay_bee (Aug 1, 2006)

RD125LC
VFR 400RR
Mini 1.0ltr
Mk3 Escort 
MkI Golf Driver
MkI Golf GTi 1.8 (Lhasa Green)
XR3i 
Series 2 RST
Series 1 RST
MkII Golf GTi 16v 
BMW 325i Cab - M Sport
MkIII Golf VR6
Audi A3 1.8T
MY99 Impreza 2000 Turbo 
MY99 Impreza STi Type R Ltd :sadwavey: 
Current - Nowt as I havent found the GT-R I want yet!  but at least I have the girlfriends 172 Cup to (ab)use 

Only got pics of my last two: 




























Jeff.


----------



## RIPPMODS (Apr 11, 2006)

Well if we are also listing cars then my first car few cars before the Audi are:

•	1977 BMW 323 Alpina (Grey market) Black with burgundy recaro seats
•	1974 Alfa GTV 2000 Side draft Webbers, cams, ANSA exhaust Koni shocks
•	1986 VW GT 
•	1981 Porsche 924 Metallic wine with chocolate and natural leather
•	1987 Pontiac Trans AM 5.7L V8 5spd 350whp
•	1987 Porsche 944S (FIRST road racing car)

I'll dig up some pics and scan them


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

loving the civic's out there, and the integra's. saw some other nice stuff to lol.

mine to date:

-yamaha badger 80cc 4 stroke *sold*
-yamaha blaster 200cc 2 stroke *sold*
-yamaha banshee 350cc 2 stroke


----------



## GSB (Mar 13, 2004)

Heres a few pics of my past cars, no pics of the Toyota MR2 3rd REV though, 











Also have owned a R33 GTS as well in black with bomex bodykit, also MGF and Merc SLK but they are regular cars so guys wouldn't be intereted in them surely !!!

Gurj :flame:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

my list (and still only 19  )

Honda Civic
Austin Mini
AE86 Shell
Nissan Skyline R33 GTS

Got all 4 of them still aswell,though the Mini's going for sale soon,and so is the Skyline


----------



## Dohc (Nov 29, 2005)

Im 24 years old and I´ve had 10 cars...
but these here are the last ones I´ve had last few years.

before the cars on the pics here below I´ve had:

Mercedes Benz 200 ´85 (bought it 1999 17yr old)
Mercedes 190E Sportline ´84 (bought it 2000)
Mazda 626 2.0GTi ´89 (bought it 2001)
Nissan Sunny 1,4 ´95(bought it 2002)
Mazda 323 GTX (Black)(bought it 2004)

Nissan 300zx N/A ´93(bought it 2002)









Mazda GTX ´91 (bought it 2003)(white) ( I modified this one all by myself with a help from my friends,it was a total mess when I got it)









VW Golf ´86 I think..dont remember(bought it 2005 while I was waiting for the R33 to arrive to Iceland)








And to look a little bit better I did this in Photoshop









Nissan Skyline R33 GTS N/A ´94 Sold it last year...(bought it 2005)

















and imported R32 GTR (bought it 2005)

























and one R33 has arrived Iceland last sunday and one more coming in dec.(they are sold)


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

after an Austin Mini City 1000, and a Rover Mini Sprite 1.3 carb

i had




























loved my Fiat's

Mook


----------



## NuttyRB26 (Jul 9, 2006)

Punto GT Arbath..... <3 those cars :thumbsup:


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

I can only show the ones I have as digital pictures but I had some before... Fiat Uno turbo, 205 GTI, Golf Mk1, etc...

Anyway here we go from oldest to this day: 

Pug 306 XSI '96:










Subaru Impreza GT '97 555 series:



















Subaru Impreza Wagon '99 (my baby 4 ever... :thumbsup: ):





































What it looked like once we had it all foocked up (baught almost new!  ):


















She is now somewhere in Sweden... If someone can read that strange language I have the full article...  










Next: BMW 330d AC-Schnitzer:



















Next: BMW M3 EVO:



















Then? Let's just say that I'm "Puma powered" since I sold it in January...  
Never taught it would go so quickly!!! It took a week and since, I'm waiting for my GT-R now coming in a few days... Damn it will be good! :clap: 











PS: I realise it took me an awfull lot of time to sort out those pics... Braught back some nice memories 2...


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

I know that car, is that picture not taken on a meet in France-Lorraine a few year ago, there also have been a 1/4 mile event . . .?

Went there 2 times and the last time I run all the Clios to dust with a mates 500HP EVO7


----------



## 2NI (Dec 18, 2005)

Yep, yep, yep... Taken in Chambley GTI meet 2002.


----------



## Rain (Apr 8, 2006)

Hmm no pics of mine but list :

-Nissan Petrol 4x4 
-Another one again
-Left rusty old Africa and got my self a MGzR 160 but got played out by dodgy tuner in the UK
-Came to Canada and about to get a 2007 WRX in about 2-3 weeks


----------

